
The real cost of TLDs - hexene
https://github.com/judge2020/Actual-Domain-Prices
======
Ayesh
Note that this does not necessarily represent the cheapest a TLD can be. Many
registries strike deals with registrars to offer initial registrations and
sometimes transfers and renewals too, at a much lower cost.

